

Google+ users can now use Hangouts on iPhone, iPad - PaulMcCartney
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/google-users-can-now-use-hangouts-on-iphone-ipad/

======
hosh
Odd. I remember being able to use Hangout from my iPhone a year ago. It must
have been dropped in the makeover.

~~~
pohl
I have personally been doing weekly hangouts on my iPhone for several
consecutive months. This included, by the way, using that feature on an iPad 2
and using AirPlay mirroring to throw it up on an AppleTV.

The thing that actually changed is that Google+ is now a real universal app
with an iPad-specific UI. The headline is misleading.

~~~
mistermann
Sorry for a dumb question, in the article we see one large main picture and
several smaller ones at the bottom.

Are all of those moving video, or just the large main one?

And, if all video, is it possible to split 2 windows into equal size, side by
side?

~~~
pohl
Yes. All are moving video.

No, there is not a way to configure a side-by-side split.

The system does a pretty good job of detecting who is speaking at any given
moment and switching the large view to contain their video.

------
eitally
We use Hangouts with increasing regularity. Just today I participated in one
with 5 folks -- 2 from Brazil (different PCs in same office, 1 from India, and
2 from the US (different offices). It worked as well as our network allowed,
which is to say good enough and much better than just using the phone (which,
with VOIP, isn't always much better).

------
pgambling
Hangouts is nice, but why did they drop Messenger from the iPad app? I used it
regularly on my iPad prior to the update.

------
erickhill
The original content is about the new APP one can now pull through iTunes.
Here's Google's original post. [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/google-
app-for-ipad-a...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/07/google-app-for-ipad-
available-now-in.html)

------
onedognight
Hangouts have worked the iPhone using the Google+ App for at least a year.

~~~
zxoq
That's amazing since it's less than a year since the Google+ app launched.

------
moron
I did a Hangout for a work meeting recently, and the audio quality was
terrible. I think we had 4 participants, and every time someone said something
it would be "reverbed" like a speech in a stadium. It sucked.

~~~
MarkMc
Yep I had the same problem with just two participants. Then switched to Skype
using the same equipment and it vastly better. I guess Skype have had years to
fine-tune their technology.

~~~
icebraining
As a counter-anedocte, my coworkers recently did a three person Hangout
between Europe and Brazil and it worked fine, while Skype was having trouble
keeping up.

I haven't used it, though.

~~~
fernandotakai
Same thing here: hangouts work a lot better than skype (and we can even record
our meetings if we are doing some kind of presentation).

